# Wallmount my 26" Vizio



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Molly's and the proper mounting kit. a 26" set is not that heavy. If this is a rental unit, forget about it.


----------



## rhuff11 (May 15, 2008)

The house and TV belong to us just dont have the knowledge or resources to go into the wall...so all i need is mollys and the kit (which i have)


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Most wall kits have some side to side adjustment. I would try to get at least one screw into a stud.


----------

